# Apple Keyboard on Windows XP PC



## slk230red (Jun 11, 2008)

While walking through the Aventura mall Saturday, my wife and I went into the Apple store to see their products. While checking her email, my wife really liked using the Apple keyboard. Has anyone tried using one of the new Apple keyboards on a windows pc? The salesman was almost positive it would work since it uses a USB connection.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Kjølen (Oct 7, 2008)

There's really nothing different about Apple keyboards and keyboards from another manufacturer besides that some of the keys have the Apple logo instead of the Windows logo on it.


----------



## slk230red (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response!

Dave


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The Apple keyboard will work, but remember, the Command key will be the Windows key, which is a different place on the keyboard.


----------



## vectorizer (Nov 15, 2008)

Not like that, Apple key just converts as Windows key when it inserted to Windows pc.
Ctrl key acts as same as windows keyboard.
You'll miss right click, Print screen and Pause break keys.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The command key is the old Apple key, as Apple no longer puts the apple icon on the keyboard anymore.


----------

